# deep freeze turorial



## riegnofchaos (Jun 9, 2009)

hey can anyone help me how to freeze my C:\ drive, i have here deep freeze 6 enterprise and have only one computer..I don't know how to use,







can anyone tell me or send me some video about deep freeze turorial?
i appreciate all of your feedback, comments or suggestions.., thankz in advance..


----------



## TheBruce1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello

Here is a tutorial on Deep Freeze Enterprise.
http://www.faronics.com/tutor/transcript/AdministratorScript.htm

You can also check out their homepage for more information.
http://www.faronics.com/html/library.asp
http://www.faronics.com/


----------



## riegnofchaos (Jun 9, 2009)

i know,but it's only written in text, i need a video turorial for more information on how to use deep freeze..thankz in advance


----------



## ll_Z3R0_ll (Jun 8, 2009)

riegnofchaos said:


> i know,but it's only written in text, i need a video turorial for more information on how to use deep freeze..thankz in advance


some things are worth reading...-_-


----------



## ll_Z3R0_ll (Jun 8, 2009)

ll_Z3R0_ll said:


> some things are worth reading...-_-


However...look for a tab labeled "Boot Control" and make sure "Boot Frozen" is checked. Then simply restart your computer.


----------



## riegnofchaos (Jun 9, 2009)

thankz...i will try...


----------

